# Giant Skeletons, Madoc, Trans-Atlantic Migrations, and other Ancient Musings



## Lowjack (May 12, 2016)

Incredible find , this is the second Find of Giant Skeletons.


http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/bib...&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 12, 2016)

I see that also from looking at the site that the remains of a Nazi officer were recently found inside a 100 year old catfish, wild chimpanzees have now learned to make and use fire and cook their food, and that a 40-ft long extinct Megaladon shark was caught by fishermen in Pakistan. I'm surprised that other news media sites repress these types of stories.


----------



## apoint (May 12, 2016)

There has been several giants found of this size in the past and not just in Israel. I for one will believe the Bible. There are several places in the bible that speak of Giants.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 12, 2016)

There were accounts of giant skeletons found in the eastern US back in the late 1700s/early 1800s. The Cherokee also have a tradition of a race of giants. I was simply pointing out that this particular website seems to be filled with made-up news.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 12, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I was simply pointing out that this particular website seems to be filled with made-up news.



Not to mention the accompanying photograph is obviously a photoshop job.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> There were accounts of giant skeletons found in the eastern US back in the late 1700s/early 1800s. The Cherokee also have a tradition of a race of giants. I was simply pointing out that this particular website seems to be filled with made-up news.





Those were the "Azgens". Supposedly, the Welsh, who came to this continent in 1170 AD, with the Welsh prince, Madoc. 

It is some interesting study, for sure. I`ve done some extensive research on it, and it does make a lot of sense. Especially when you take into account the downfall of some of the Missisippian and Hopewell cultures, and the possible introduction of Old World diseases.


----------



## doenightmare (May 12, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> There were accounts of giant skeletons found in the eastern US back in the late 1700s/early 1800s. The Cherokee also have a tradition of a race of giants. I was simply pointing out that this particular website seems to be filled with made-up news.



I saw a documentary about giant skeletons found in MN and WI. Interesting topic that raises biblical and possibly crypto issues if true. NCH is spot on about the referenced link though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 12, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Those were the "Azgens". Supposedly, the Welsh, who came to this continent in 1170 AD, with the Welsh prince, Madoc.
> 
> It is some interesting study, for sure. I`ve done some extensive research on it, and it does make a lot of sense. Especially when you take into account the downfall of some of the Missisippian and Hopewell cultures, and the possible introduction of Old World diseases.



There is some pretty good evidence for Madoc coming here. I have a couple books that are fairly convincing. One theory is that the Mandan Indians were the last remnant of the Welsh bloodline, intermixed with Native American blood for hundreds of years. Louis and Clark described them as having completely different religious and cultural systems from any other tribes in the area. And apparently commonly had a percentage of people in the tribe with red hair and blue eyes.

Unfortunately, they were completely wiped out by smallpox in the early 1800s. 

I believe that folks from all over the world have been coming here for thousands of years.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> There is some pretty good evidence for Madoc coming here. I have a couple books that are fairly convincing. One theory is that the Mandan Indians were the last remnant of the Welsh bloodline, intermixed with Native American blood for hundreds of years. Louis and Clark described them as having completely different religious and cultural systems from any other tribes in the area. And apparently commonly had a percentage of people in the tribe with red hair and blue eyes.
> 
> Unfortunately, they were completely wiped out by smallpox in the early 1800s.
> 
> I believe that folks from all over the world have been coming here for thousands of years.




One of these days, we shall have a long interesting talk over a fire, you and me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 12, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> One of these days, we shall have a long interesting talk over a fire, you and me.



It's on my bucket list. Seriously.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 12, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I believe that folks from all over the world have been coming here for thousands of years.



I believe it's fairly obvious that statement is true. Folks just don't seem to want to believe that people could make those types of journeys in antiquity, but why not? It's a mistake to think that people thousands of years ago were any less intelligent or curious than we are today. If anything, they were probably more curious.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 12, 2016)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I believe it's fairly obvious that statement is true. Folks just don't seem to want to believe that people could make those types of journeys in antiquity, but why not? It's a mistake to think that people thousands of years ago were any less intelligent or curious than we are today. If anything, they were probably more curious.



If the Egyptians could build pyramids that are designed according to advanced astronomical principles, they could probably build a ship that could float across the Atlantic. The Vikings did it in 1,000 AD. Pyramids in South America and cocaine traces found in Egyptian mummies pretty much bear that fact out. Not to mention Olmec sculptures that look exactly like African people.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 12, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Those were the "Azgens". Supposedly, the Welsh, who came to this continent in 1170 AD, with the Welsh prince, Madoc.
> 
> It is some interesting study, for sure. I`ve done some extensive research on it, and it does make a lot of sense. Especially when you take into account the downfall of some of the Missisippian and Hopewell cultures, and the possible introduction of Old World diseases.



I read a book on Madoc several years ago. The premise was that he sailed to America, returned to Wales for settlers, then sailed back. There are rock walls on the Cumberland Plateau that are attributed to the Welsh. Many believe the Mungelon folks in SW VA and E Tenn were Welsh mixed with natives.

I am in Newfoundland this week and there are Viking settlements dating back over 1000 years. A new one was found in March.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2016)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I read a book on Madoc several years ago. The premise was that he sailed to America, returned to Wales for settlers, then sailed back. There are rock walls on the Cumberland Plateau that are attributed to the Welsh. Many believe the Mungelon folks in SW VA and E Tenn were Welsh mixed with natives.
> 
> I am in Newfoundland this week and there are Viking settlements dating back over 1000 years. A new one was found in March.





The Welsh, Vikings, Phoenecians, and others create an interesting point of view on the early history of this country, and who visited it in the past, Jeff. I`m sure more discoveries will come to light in the future. I really hope I can see some of them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 13, 2016)

I copied this thread here from the Spiritual Forum so that we could discuss the non-religious aspects without clogging up the spiritual forums. I find this kind of stuff fascinating myself.

James Mooney spent a couple years among the Cherokee of western NC in the late 1800s interviewing the oldest, most traditional non-English speaking tribal elders that he could find. He collected a huge amount of traditions, stories, history, and religious beliefs of the tribe. One of the traditions he found was the persistent claim that when the Cherokee first arrived in what is now western NC and eastern TN,  the area was inhabited by a tribe of white-skinned people.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 13, 2016)

Rephaim globe trotters!


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2016)

Google Nephilim Chronicles. There have been several of theses finds about 2 miles from here on the Red River.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 13, 2016)

I have also read about red-haired mummies found in caves in KY.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 13, 2016)

Not to take away from the current conversation, but it took about 10 seconds to find the original photograph of the "archaeologist" pictured in the original article.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have also read about red-haired mummies found in caves in KY.



Migrants from West Virginia no doubt.


----------



## swamp hunter (May 28, 2016)

The First People down here in the Glades were Calusa.
They were known for being tall as in 6 ft' or so in a land of little Indians. 
Proud , Tall and Fierce...Who knows..
Wish I could talk to one for an hour.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2016)

swamp hunter said:


> The First People down here in the Glades were Calusa.
> They were known for being tall as in 6 ft' or so in a land of little Indians.
> Proud , Tall and Fierce...Who knows..
> Wish I could talk to one for an hour.





There were some there long before there was such a thing as the Calusa.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 30, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's on my bucket list. Seriously.



Id like to sit in on something like that.  Open ears and a closed mouth.


----------



## Anvil Head (May 31, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> If the Egyptians could build pyramids that are designed according to advanced astronomical principles, they could probably build a ship that could float across the Atlantic. The Vikings did it in 1,000 AD. Pyramids in South America and cocaine traces found in Egyptian mummies pretty much bear that fact out. Not to mention Olmec sculptures that look exactly like African people.



Just get a copy of "America BC" and enjoy the read. History is full of accounts of repressed info that just didn't fit in with preferred ancesteral heritage.
An Egyptian Calendar dating around 700 BC was found in the Mississippi River near St. Louis. Wonder how that got there......

Druid reminants all over New England area as well.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 31, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> Just get a copy of "America BC" and enjoy the read. History is full of accounts of repressed info that just didn't fit in with preferred ancesteral heritage.
> An Egyptian Calendar dating around 700 BC was found in the Mississippi River near St. Louis. Wonder how that got there......
> 
> Druid reminants all over New England area as well.



"1491" is another good book that will make you think.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 2, 2016)

I KNOW the Calusa were the first folks in my woods.
They've been here for 6000 years.
We were underwater 5999 years ago.
Far South Fla. My House is 6 ft. above Sea level..
Don't know where the Tall Indians came from , but I bet it was by boat..
One of there legacies' was their height .
Around 6 ft. in a land of runts.
Any ya'll might know how we got tall Indians way down South here ? Where they might be from ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2016)

swamp hunter said:


> I KNOW the Calusa were the first folks in my woods.
> They've been here for 6000 years.
> We were underwater 5999 years ago.
> Far South Fla. My House is 6 ft. above Sea level..
> ...





Who do you think it was that were killing Colombian mammoths, mastodons, camels, horses, and Taylor`s bison?

Who do you think made Hillsborough points and killed intruders with them, in addition to deer and other game?

Do you know who the Timucuans were?


And quit trolling....


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 3, 2016)

Swamp Hunter must be a lot older than he sounds...........


----------



## jakebuddy (Jun 30, 2016)

Trey Smith with God in a nutshell has some interesting ideas as well as Gen 6 productions. Absolutely love this stuff thanks for all the thoughts on the subject.


----------



## joedublin (Jul 12, 2016)

We are just the most recent inhabitants of this world, many others have preceded us over many thousands of past years .


----------



## Gary Mercer (Jul 13, 2016)

Lots of hard evidence points to giants being here a long long time ago.
I know that we can't excavate the mounds, but there is  lot of evidence that they may have been started by the "large folks."


----------



## Milkman (Jul 18, 2016)

Gary Mercer said:


> Lots of hard evidence points to giants being here a long long time ago.
> I know that we can't excavate the mounds, but there is  lot of evidence that they may have been started by the "large folks."



Which mounds Gary ?


----------



## Gary Mercer (Jul 19, 2016)

They excavated some in Indiana around the turn of the century, 1800s and there were newspaper reports of hue skeletons found.
Just for the heck of it, Google Giant Skeletons, USA


----------



## GAHWY22 (Jul 28, 2016)

There is a history out there that wasnt put in school books in this country. Things intentionally left out, the real account of things omitted and withheld to shape the minds of the modern world. Most people dont care to find out and dont want to believe different that they were TOLD.


----------



## OldBat (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes, the only thing worse than believing all of those weird conspiracy theories is to believe _none_ of them.


----------



## GAHWY22 (Jul 29, 2016)

OldBat said:


> Yes, the only thing worse than believing all of those weird conspiracy theories is to believe _none_ of them.


 yep, there is a whole lot that itll make you wonder or possibly wander, and if you go speaking about some of it some will wonder about you


----------

